# Micro Mesh abrasive pads cleaning and when are they used up?



## PTsideshow (Jan 23, 2012)

Since with the pads and my rough hands I can't tell that there is any  abrasive on the foam pad. So after use I washed them under running  water. Is it just a matter of when it looks like it isn't doing it's  job. It's time to switch to a new one?
thanks
:clown:


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 23, 2012)

Good question. I normally don't use MM dry. After wet use, I rinse them in clean water and then set them aside to dry (so they don't get any mold or mildew gowing on them). If you're washing them after each use, I'm thinking the best way to determine if they're "used up" is if they don't work as well. 
When I'm working wet, that means they should be making a slurry. If not, or if it takes too long, then it's time to switch.


----------



## toddlajoie (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never gotten anything near a slurry with anything other than the first 4 micromesh pads. Everything else is taking off so little that you barely see it. I've also been using the same set for almost 2 years now, don't do anything special to take care of them (Dip them in water, hit the blank, put it down on the bench, repeat...) I keep them stacked up on each other so I don't have to remember which order they go in... Never had to clean them, other than wiping any left over stuff on them off when I wet them to use them again...


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah - the "slurry" you create with the finer pads is more like a "film" on the water. But the point made still applies: when it becomes hard to create or stops working, change. 

I don't think timing the pads is the best way to determine if it's time to replace. Depends on what you're "sanding" and how much of it you do. 2 years seems like a pretty long time, though.


----------



## Knucklefish (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with Ted. I have been through several sets of MM pads, when I quit getting the "slurry" I pitch them and get a new set. I also never use them dry, always wet. I can get maybe 75-100 pens out of a set using them this way. Just me, others may have different results.



Ted iin Michigan said:


> Good question. I normally don't use MM dry. After wet use, I rinse them in clean water and then set them aside to dry (so they don't get any mold or mildew gowing on them). If you're washing them after each use, I'm thinking the best way to determine if they're "used up" is if they don't work as well.
> When I'm working wet, that means they should be making a slurry. If not, or if it takes too long, then it's time to switch.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok that is about what I figured, as to the life of it yes I only use it wet.
Thanks again
:clown:


----------



## Twissy (Jan 24, 2012)

My new set arrived today. Huge difference. I think the deterioration is so gradual you adapt to it. I've done about 80-100 pens on my last set.
Bought the 4"x2" this time and cut them in half.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been making a living at woodworking for many years. With that experience, I learned to move on to new sandpaper much sooner that it "seemed like it was time". In other words, I had a tendency to keep using the abrasive long past the optimum point to renew. So apply this principle to your own usage. Think of how little the MM costs on a "per pen" basis. Pay attention to the abrupt difference and improvement you notice in how well and quick the sanding goes with new MM. Then resolve to change it out much sooner than you have been! If in doubt, change it out.


----------

